# voire



## Luicevan

J’ai toujours eu envie d’apprendre l’emploi du mot « voire ». Est-ce un mot que l’on utilise fréquemment ou est-ce surtout d’usage littéraire ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

On pourrait dire que c'est en usage dans un français un peu soutenu, pas dans le discours parlé familier. Mais le mot n'est pas si rare que ça, dans le français parlé ou écrit, même en milieu professionnel.


----------



## Luicevan

Merci, Punky Zoé, pour ta réponse. Est-ce que vous pouvez, s’il vous plaît, m’offrir quelques exemples simples en employant ce mot ? J’en connais bien le sens, c’est la construction de la phrase qui me pose des problèmes. Merci encore.


----------



## moe0204

Luicevan said:


> Merci, Punky Zoé, pour ta réponse. Est-ce que vous pouvez, s’il vous plaît, m’offrir quelques exemples simples en employant ce mot ? J’en connais bien le sens, c’est la construction de la phrase qui me pose des problèmes. Merci encore.



Je te réponds sans problème, voire avec plaisir !


----------



## Luicevan

Cher(e) Moe0204, j’ai bien apprécié ton jeu d’idée. Est-ce de trop te demander encore deux exemples ?


----------



## moe0204

Sans problème !
*
Je viendrai dans deux semaines, voire un peu avant.

Pour ce repas, il faudra acheter deux voire trois bouteilles de vin.
*_
"Voire" = "peut-être même"

_ (Oups ! 4h12 du matin, faudrais que je songe à aller au lit moi  Bonne nuit au européens et aux africains )


----------



## Luicevan

Merci, Moe0204, vous êtes formidable!


----------



## cercle vicieux

J'ai aussi des difficultés à bien comprendre cette expression. On l'utilise assez beaucoup dans le monde académique, et normalement il a l'air d'un mot "de remplissage", mais je sais pas... On souvent commence un phrase avec ce mot, et ce ne sais pas comment ton exemples expliquent cet usage.  Est ce que je peux dire, par exemple :



> Fukuyama pense donc que ce sont simplement les bureaucraties des pays totalitaires qui réalisent « le cauchemar de Max Weber », tandis que Weber parlait expressement des pays du « liberalisme économique et politique » capitaliste. *Voire qu*'il n'y a « jamais eu de capitalisme libéral ».




Est-ce qu'il y a besoin de "que" ? Quant à moi, ça semble bizarre sans "que", mais d'ailleurs, je ne vraiment comprend pas l'expression "voire". Est-ce qu'on peut même l'utiliser là ? C'est pas évident... comment on l'utilise pour commencer une phrase.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, CV, ton exemple ne remet pas vraiment en cause les explications de Moe, une fois qu'on a réécrit la phrase en suivant le règles de la grammaire (qui interdisent qu'une subordonnée soit séparée de sa principale par un signe de ponctuation fort, tel le point), et en remplaçant _*voire*_ par "à la limite / et même" : 





> Fukuyama pense donc que ce sont simplement les bureaucraties des pays totalitaires qui réalisent « le cauchemar de Max Weber », tandis que Weber parlait expressement des pays du « libéralisme économique et politique » capitaliste, [virgule] v*oire qu*'il n'y a « jamais eu de capitalisme libéral ».


Dans cet exemple le "que" est indispensable puisqu'il introduit la subordonnée "il n'y a jamais eu ...", la principale étant "Fukuyama pense donc que", avec deux subordonnées => /_ que ce sont simplement_ ... / _qu'il n'y a jamais eu_ ...

Un autre usage de _*voire*_ est en exclamation, tout seul, comme marque du doute :
« Il m'a dit qu'il te rembourserait, sûr ! 
- Voire ! » => _peut-être, c'est à prouver ! vraiment ?_
Cet emploi est plus courant à l'oral que l'usage classique avec le sens de "et même".


----------



## cercle vicieux

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> En fait, CV, ton exemple ne remet pas vraiment en cause les explications de Moe, une fois qu'on a réécrit la phrase en suivant le règles de la grammaire (qui interdisent qu'une subordonnée soit séparée de sa principale par un signe de ponctuation fort, tel le point), et en remplaçant _*voire*_ par "à la limite / et même" :
> Dans cet exemple le "que" est indispensable puisqu'il introduit la subordonnée "il n'y a jamais eu ...", la principale étant "Fukuyama pense donc que", avec deux subordonnées => /_ que ce sont simplement_ ... / _qu'il n'y a jamais eu_ ...
> 
> Un autre usage de _*voire*_ est en exclamation, tout seul, comme marque du doute :
> « Il m'a dit qu'il te rembourserait, sûr !
> - Voire ! » => _peut-être, c'est à prouver ! vraiment ?_
> Cet emploi est plus courant à l'oral que l'usage classique avec le sens de "et même".


Je dois encore en réfléchir beaucoup... j'ai toujours un peu mal de comprendre cette expression ; et je pense que j'ai vu des phrases principales commencés avec "voire" dans les livres académiques (je donne un exemple quand je trouve un). Pour moment, est-ce que ça serait correct usage de "voire", suivant les exemples donnés ?  :



> Pourtant, c'est les citoyens qui veulent du contrôle policier, voire ils l'exercent.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour CV

Ce qui me gêne dans ton exemple c'est la grammaire, dans l'esprit ton usage est bon, mais "*qu*'il n'y a « jamais eu de capitalisme libéral » est complément du verbe "parler" (Weber parlait [...]) et "parler qu'il n'y a jamais eu", ne sonne pas bien, voire est incorrect .

On pourrait éventuellement dire : _"__Fukuyama pense donc que ce sont simplement les bureaucraties des pays totalitaires qui réalisent « le cauchemar de Max Weber », tandis que Weber parlait expressement des pays du « libéralisme économique et politique » capitaliste, [virgule] v*oire disait qu*'il n'y a « jamais eu de capitalisme libéral ».

_Quant à 


> Pourtant, c'est les citoyens qui veulent du contrôle policier, voire ils l'exercent"


 je dirais plutôt : "Ce sont les citoyens qui veulent un contrôle policier, voire qui veulent l'exercer".

Est-ce que si tu remplace "voire" par "même" comme Piotr te l'a suggéré, est-ce que ce n'est pas plus clair ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, on peut vivre et parler français en ignorant le mot "voire" qui est d'un registre plutôt élevé.
_
_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour éclairer le sens de ce mot, reportons-nous encore et toujours à l'étymologie : _*voire*_ vient du latin _verum_, qui signifie _vrai, mais en vrai, à la vérité_, _véritablement_.

Est-ce que cette acception t'éclaire, notamment en début de phrase ?


----------



## cercle vicieux

Merci. Je pense que c'est plus clair maintenant... non, je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de ce mot ("même" sert bien pour mes besoins - sauf que je déjà l'utilise beaucoup), je l'ai essayé utiliser dans les exemples seulement pour apprendre le bon usage. Dont je suis toujours incertain si j'ai l'appris, mais au moins j'ai trouvé quelques façons incorrectes à l'utiliser (et le sens du mot en général)

Une question encore : pourquoi il faut répéter le verbe dans mon deuxième exemple ? Car ça change tout le sens si on dire qu'ils "veulent l'exercer". En tout cas, si c'était maladroit, serait ce pas en fait mieux de dire "...ce sont même eux qui l'exercent" ? Serait ce la bonne expression pour ce que j'essaie dire avec "voire" ?


----------



## XIII56

Punky Zoé said:


> On pourrait éventuellement dire : _"__Fukuyama pense donc que ce sont simplement les bureaucraties des pays totalitaires qui réalisent « le cauchemar de Max Weber », tandis que Weber parlait expressement des pays du « libéralisme économique et politique » capitaliste, [virgule] v*oire disait qu*'il n'y a « jamais eu de capitalisme libéral »._


Je suis d'accord avec Punky Zoé, voire se met entre deux expressions de même nature (grammaticale). Elle a choisi deux verbes.
Si on choisit deux noms, on peut dire :
_" [...] tandis que Weber parlait expressement des pays du « libéralisme économique et politique » capitaliste, [virgule] voire de la non-existence du capitalisme libéral »_


----------



## XIII56

cercle vicieux said:


> Une question encore : pourquoi il faut répéter le verbe dans mon deuxième exemple ?


Pour que les deux idées qui s'articulent autour de voire aient la même nature.


----------



## cercle vicieux

Merci XIII56, j'avais pensé que la phrase après "voire" pourrait exprimer qqch plus que la première phrase. Maintenant je crois que je le comprend mieux.Toujours probablement ne sais pas l'utiliser, mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## XIII56

Tu peux toujours proposer d'autres exemples, voire demander confirmation les prochaines fois où tu auras envie de l'utiliser.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

XIII said:
			
		

> Pour que les deux idées qui s'articulent autour de voire aient la même nature.


 
Pas tout à fait d'accord avec cet ajout du verbe, et CV a raison : ça change le sens de la phrase.

Il convient certes que les deux membres de la phrase aient la même nature *grammaticale* (comme tu le soulignes juste avant, *XIII*) : il s'agit de les juxtaposer tout en en modifiant le second verbe par l'averbe _*voire*_, mais ils peuvent être de sens différent, même si une certaine logique sémantique est requise.

Je reprends l'exemple de CV : 

* Ce sont les citoyens qui veulent un contrôle policier, voire qui l'exercent. => Les citoyens veulent un contrôle policier et, *à l'occasion*, *exercent* effectivement ce contrôle eux-mêmes (p. ex. sous forme de milices).

* Ce sont les citoyens qui veulent un contrôle policier, voire qui veulent l'exercer. => Les citoyens veulent un contrôle policier, *et même plus*, ils *veulent* l'exercer ... mais ne le font pas en réalité (nous sommes dans l'intention, ils ne sont pas encore organisés à cette fin, ou bien la Loi ne le permet pas, etc. ).

Pour moi, la différence de sens dépasse la simple nuance ...


----------



## XIII56

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ce sont les citoyens qui veulent un contrôle policier, voire qui l'exercent.


Là d'accord, j'étais resté sur la première version sans pronom relatif.


----------



## cercle vicieux

Merci à tous les deux, votre discussion est éclairante.


----------

